# Can you breed bettas so the eggs dont hatch?



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I have bettas, and my male just sits there all depressed and lonely and bored. He hs the same routine all day, and I wanna give him something to do. Can u breed them so the eggs dont hatch? 

i dont wanna be inhumane and kill the fish once theyre concious things.. :/


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't think that'd happen unless one of them was infertile.. Or you could kill the eggs :s

There are better ways to entertain a fish, show him a mirror, let him chase your finger, put different things in front of his tank daily, add/remove/rearrange decor..


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Even if it were possible, it would not be good for the fish. Breeding can be dangerous enough when trying to spawn healthy, good fry. Doing it just to give the male something to do will ultimately be more stressful for him, and far too dangerous for the female.

Fish don't breed for pleasure or fun, it is all instinct. If you want him to have more fun, then play with him, provide interesting decor and plants, a mirror, etc. They do not need to breed to have a fulfilling life.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Fish don't feel depressed or lonely or bored. Is his tank warm enough? He could be cold.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Bettas don't get lonely. They can happily live a solitary life.

I agree that water quality is very probably the issue. Too cold, most likely, or not clean enough.

I disagree, however, that they can't get bored or depressed. Fish are instinctive creatures, and if you frustrate that instinct long enough, they can suffer - sure they don't feel what we feel, but they do suffer the effects of a non-stimulating, insecure-feeling environment.

Betta splendens don't school or shoal, so they don't care about being alone. They are aggressively territorial so providing them with some plants to hide in will create less stress.

Being predatory fish, they usually have to hunt thier food. Providing some live food he has to chase (mosquito larvae, live brine shrimp) now and then gives that instinct a chance to manifest - and they love it!

Plus all the suggestions above - but first look at your water/temperature.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok thanks everyone! The temperature is fine i have a heater made for bettas, and the thermometer says 78. 

I will give him mosquitoe pupae (he prefers them, easier to see and catch) but only wen i can get them from my back yard. I have special buckets I get them from. 

other things to do efore then? I mite put him in a bigger tank if i dont put another community set-up in there.

thanks everyone for ur answers!


----------

